# Spooling reels with Powerpro and mono



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

I have 2 penn 309s and a penn 9/0. I recently bought 1200m of 60lb braided line and was wondering the best setup for shark fishing. 



On the 309s I have 50 yards of mono and 300 yrds power pro on top. I've only done this because I hear it keeps the line from slipping. 

Unfortunately 350 yards isn't cutting it. I know I can fit alot more line on the 309s and that's my plan. But is it better to have mono on top as a shock absorber or powerpro on top to limit abrasion? Anything else I should keep in mind?



Or should I just put a ton of braid on the 9/0?



Appreciate the input!



Ian


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm on Stand By for the replies to this post too! I've got a Penn 704z I've been wanting to use this spool of Power Pro line on, but I really don't have a clue as to how the proper way to set it up. I have had a few tips on how, but I have never did the mono/braid thing so I have just been taking notes. I usually break down all my reels and re-lube, clean and re-line all of them every winter so I might just wait until this winter to change it out. I guess I wouldn't know when is a good stopping point on the mono, and knowing it would be the right time to cut it and add the Power Pro with out leaving the spool face still not being full.


----------



## Luck E Strike (Oct 3, 2007)

You need to leave 10-20 yds of mono on the spool and attach the braid to it via an albrite knot.Braid tends to slip on the spool ,or you can wrap a little electrical tape around it but its just easier with the albrite.Use the same albrite for attaching a leader to the other end,that is the only draw back with braid in clear water it sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I have always used PP as backing on my reels with 300+yds of mono on top. This year I went to straight 80lb PP and loved it; UNTIL the grass moved in. When the algae bloomed and became particularly bad we actually had a lot of breakages on 80lb PP. One night 3 out of 4 lines broke; the one that survived was a 6/0 with 40lb mono. When I start hitting the beach again I am going back to mono on top. PP does great as backing to give you the extended yardage when the big one hits so keep with that plan.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

In your situation, I would sell all 3 reels and buy 2 good 6/0s. I think you could break even and get 2 good reels instead of 3 ok reels. Fill the 6/0s with that braid and you will be able to handle almost anything off the beach


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Keep the braid as backing. Mono is much more abrasion resistant, small nicks and abrasions from the surf action on the braid will cause failure well below the rated strength. 

Mono retains a greater portion of its strength when abrated compared to the braid and its much cheaper to replace the mono section as those abrasions accumulate.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds like I'll topshot the mono. Whats the best way to determine how much line has been put on the reel?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I would be a little leary of using those 309's on the beach.That level wind mechanism will get some sand in it and cause you a lot of misery. Another big problem with the levelwind is the powerpro will dig into itself when you are putting a lot of drag on a fish. The advice earlier in this thread was right on the money about just using 6/0's. Guiding the line with your fingers lets you crosswrap the braid so it won't dig in so bad. If you go to a tackle shop that has the braid in bulk you can just let them spool it for you. You will pay more but you will get exactly the amount of line you need. A 4/0 would be far superior to a 309. If you live here check out the Daiwa Sealine 400 or 450 at outcast. They are outstanding reels.


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

When I first started all I had was a couple 309's that were given to me. I removed the levelwind and with a little bit of practice got pretty good at casting them. If you got some backlash though it tended to slip in between the spool and foul in the gears. I imagine that would be a nightmare with pp. I also had a side plate unexplainably explode while casting. I do not use them anymore, donated to other newbies.

For deploying baits its hard to beat a 6/0 wide.

For casting a Diawa Sealine-X 50SHA, 300yrds of 50lb pp and 300yrds of 30lb suffix on top. It has a heavy drag, high gear ratio and super smooth freespool. Awesome setup that gets huge distance and can tackle surprisingly big sharks.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

When I had my tackle shop, I had customers that put the braid on the bottom and some that wanted it on the top. Either way, to tie the two together, I recommend a double uni-knot though make sure you tighten the mono side first. If you tighten the braid side first it holds so well you will never get the mono to tighten. Some folks recommend a small drop of super glue on the knot as well though I have never found it was necessary if the uni-knots are done correctly.

So to the question of top or bottom for the braid? If you are bottom fishing for grouper or snapper, the braid would go on the top. This is due to the extremely low stretch properties of the braid. If you are fishing in 200' of water with a tight drag, mono will still stretch 20-30' without any line being dragged out. This gives the bottom fish plenty of line to find a hole. With braid, no stretch and the fish does not have a chance to find the hole. Because of the expense of the braid, only put on 50% more than the depth you are fishing. If you are only fishing in 100' of water, you only need 150' of braid.

For trolling or surf fishing, you want a little stretch to help fight the fish or absorb the shock of that first hit. That is why you put the mono on top. How much? this is the compromise. I would put as much braid as I could on the reel and top it with about 100 yards of mono. Braid lasts a long time so if you get a problem with the mono you are replacing the less expensive mono and still have plenty of braid. This way the braid will pay for itself in a few years. Replacing only the mono each season.

Of course, every other year (or every year if you are rough on your reel), take the reel in to Tom at Outcast and let him go through it. You will be amazed at how much salt and water will be in the inside of your reel when the outside looks great.

Hope this helps.


----------

